# Just arrived in Morocco



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

No unfortunately not us

But someone (might even have been on here)recommended following these vanlifers calling themselve kinging it...

At first I found them a bit irritating.......but gradually I warmed to their boundless energy and enthusiasm and have followed their uploads for a few weeks.

Their videos are fun and very professionally produced.....it's almost like they have a camera crew following them around........which I think they deserve.

Anyway after various adventures ,which I suggest you look back on ,t




We love the place and were stuck there for 3 months in the first lock down......so I'm looking forward to seeing how they get on.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There seems to be loads of these irritating videos cropping up now. Motorhomers that seem to have had too much caffeine or fun pills or something. Whats their end game here because they are never going to make any money making youtube videos unless they get millions of views and there aren't enough people interested for that to happen. 

I havent watched it because I know what it will be like. 

I might start making them. Mine will be totally different and will involve lots of swearing, kicking stuff in the van that doesnt work and probably lots of drinking and playing guitar badly.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

As I say .............I warmed to it and to them after a while..........but what's wong with too many fun pills (OMG that's another site all together)

Perhaps they are doing it to make money......perhaps they are doing it just for fun...................just for a laugh.

In truth I don't know what motivates young people these days ( as no doubt my parents thought about me and my fun pills)

But I'd never dismiss anything without having watched it..................well perhaps

Nigel Farage......"The Strength and Honour years"


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Webby1 said:


> No unfortunately not us
> 
> But someone (might even have been on here)recommended following these vanlifers calling themselve kinging it...
> 
> ...


I am not really interested in people describing in too garbled/fast voice why one of them f*cked up and missed a flight.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I knew the style of their videos would annoy certain members and I wanted to say in advance........ if you don't like it .........just don't bother

But as my old dad always had to say............what's it all about,there's no melody and I can't hear nor understand the lyrics of the song.......

But he's dead now


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just watched some snatches of it and it didn't seem too bad to me tbh. I seldom watch anything this long nor indeed, the videos of folks reupholstering cushions in their MH or other stuff like that The odd MH travel video sometimes gets an airing though.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Webby1 said:


> As I say .............I warmed to it and to them after a while..........but what's wong with too many fun pills (OMG that's another site all together)
> 
> Perhaps they are doing it to make money......perhaps they are doing it just for fun...................just for a laugh.
> 
> ...


There's a spoof Twitter Account, 'Mrs Farage' who tweets caustically about life with Nigel. Last week, after the Tabloid tasteless frenzy after the Refugee drownings in the Channel led to a headline demanding 'Boots on French beaches, Mrs Farage tweeted:

'Quite right, because those foreign pharmacies speak only French, and it's very confusing for us Brits. That's how I came to buy the French equivalentof Deep Heat for Nigel's haemerrhoids ...' :grin2:

Steve


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

GMJ said:


> I just watched some snatches of it and it didn't seem too bad to me tbh. I seldom watch anything this long nor indeed, the videos of folks reupholstering cushions in their MH or other stuff like that The odd MH travel video sometimes gets an airing though.


Some of their earlier videos crossing Spain are fascinating and the production quality of a TV travel video.
As I say I love their enthusiasm but I also learnt a few things about Barcelona and Valencia.


----------

